# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Langer dan een maand al griep-achtige verschijnselen....

## guitarguru

Ik heb dit al wel vaker gehad de laatste jaren. Pijn in mijn nek, achterhoofd, achter mijn ogen, bijholten, vermoeidheid. Dat duurt dan weken en weken. Soms hielp antibiotica, maar nu dus niet. Ga nu al de zesde week in. 

Ik word daar ook lusteloos van, en als ik dan toch weer es een half uurtje op de fietstrainer heb gezeten, heb ik meteen al weer overal spierpijn, tot in mijn vingers toe. Griepachtige spierpijn noem ik het.

Heb me ooit laten onderzoeken op Pfeiffer, en dat bleek ik al eens te hebben gehad.

Heb zelf wel eens het idee dat er verband is tussen deze klachten, vaak ontstoken ogen en soms ontstoken tandwortels, alsof er een legertje ziektekiemen in mijn hoofd zit, maar de huisarts vind dat onzin .....

Zou dit wel eens diepgaand willen laten onderzoeken, als dat al mogelijk is.

----------


## christel1

Kan eigenlijk van alles zijn he ? Misschien is een bezoek aan de keel, neus en oorarts hier wel aan te raden en ook de tandarts voor die ontstoken tandwortels want daar kan je echt heel ziek van worden en kan zelfs tot hartfalen leiden. 
Laat je niet met een kluitje in het riet sturen en vraag een verwijsbriefje voor het ziekenhuis, ziekte van Pfeiffer kan ook een trigger zijn voor FM en CVS dus je goed laten onderzoeken misschien door een goeie endocrinoloog die zich bezig houdt met de hormoonhuishouding en auto immuumziektes. 
Veel succes

----------

